# Blue Whippet Bitch 16wk Quedgley Glous - STOLEN from garden.



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Please let me or the owners or the police know if you see/get offered this little girl. 
Aim is to get her too hot to handle and hopefully reunited with owners.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you put on doglost.co.uk Alfie dogs, facebook I will I will put on my page and other dogs lost nationalpetregistry gumtree, look if being sold good luck hope you get her back safe


----------

